# Chew gum in Singapore!



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Click for full story

When I first got my braces in 6th grade, I had to give up chewing gum. Since I never really learned how to blow bubbles, it wasn't a big deal for me. After I got my braces off, I never really got back into the habit.

Every now and then, I'll chomp on some chewing gum, but that's about it.

How important is gum to your life these days?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just don't spit it out......
danny


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's important only in that I find it stuck to the undersides of my classroom tables.  

I allow my students to chew gum in my classroom because it's a tension-releaser. Any bubbles, cracking or outside-the-mouth antics, and they're banned from it for a week.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well my friends have referred to me as their gum pimp, because I always seem to have some with me, and they always seem to want some.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm more of a mint gal. I inherited my mom's ridiculous looking way of chewing gum (and possibly her OCD tendencies, too, so lighten up on the bubble wrap links  ). I'm very intense with gum when I chew it. Perhaps I have too _much _ tension! When I tried the nicotine gum once, I almost passed out. The idea behind the gum is that you are supposed to chew it until it starts to tingle, then rest it under your tongue, then chew it a little more, then rest it, etc. I couldn't stop the energetic chewing of it, though, because it was gum   !! Talk about a nicotine buzz  
RF


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I can't say anything bad about mints


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I back away from people who are chewing with their stupid mouths open. We have a friend called "the snapper" who incessantly snaps her gum, green trident is apparently the best. I think it's a disgusting stupid habit. I just can't tolerate being near people who have their mouths going like that. My idea of a nightmare would find me trapped on a bus next to a huge person, smelly exhaust blowing in somewhere, I'm wicked hungover, and I can hear someone's headphones, and someone is snapping gum.


----------

